# New Look Black Library Site



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/

Anybody else like it? My only issue with it is that it's almost impossible to see the quote of the day bit at the bottom of the page, but yeah - it's a nice improvement from the old site.


----------



## gharbad (Mar 12, 2011)

I really miss the blog on the side with news, now you have to click more to see everything. Now that we all have decent hardware at home to look at nicely designed sites they all revamp so they can fit on tiny smartphones. meh..


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I like it, it's very streamlined and nifty.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I miss the old one. I liked the blog on the front page.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I really liked the blog on the front page


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I too loved having the blog on the first page :/ wth BL. Oh well it still looks pretty cool


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't fully explored it, but I like it so far.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Blogs still there, albeit links.

Its an improvement on old.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not entirely sure how its an improvement on the old. It shows less than before.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Layout is better IMO.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I was hoping for a new skin, but the layout seems more efficient.


----------

